# F525 Mower deck spindles



## MAS1866 (May 9, 2012)

Hey all. I'm new to this forum and am hoping I can find some help.
I have a JD 525 zero-turn mower with a 46" deck. I have been wanting to take apart the mower deck spindles and check the bearings. Unfortunately, they seem seized and I'm thinking that when I do get them apart, they may be ruined. Are they still available? I haven't been able to find them of the JD site. Can anyone point me in the rights direction? 
P.S. I'm in Saskatchewan, Canada if anyone knows of anything close.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi MAS1866. You could try some of the small engine guys on EBay, I use a guy called Randy, here is the eBay address for him http://stores.ebay.com.au/RANDYS-ENGINE-REPAIR. He is in the USA and has reasonable delivery rates. 
Good luck


----------



## JDdude1997 (May 8, 2012)

I know that they discontinued making them in 2003. My Aunt has one that i use but i know that they still make parts for them your best bet is to find a dealership and ask them yourself. good luck:tractorsm


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

MAS1866 said:


> Hey all. I'm new to this forum and am hoping I can find some help.
> I have a JD 525 zero-turn mower with a 46" deck. I have been wanting to take apart the mower deck spindles and check the bearings. Unfortunately, they seem seized and I'm thinking that when I do get them apart, they may be ruined. Are they still available? I haven't been able to find them of the JD site. Can anyone point me in the rights direction?
> P.S. I'm in Saskatchewan, Canada if anyone knows of anything close.


 " they seem seized " not sure what exactly is seized. If the bearings are seized ( won't rotate ) they are of no value to the mower so you may as well take one apart and determine what's inside that may be needed to make it mow again. You may find what it needs is something very common and and very available.

If " they seem seized " means something else, let us know and I suspect someone will be willing to help.


----------



## MAS1866 (May 9, 2012)

stickerpicker said:


> " they seem seized " not sure what exactly is seized. If the bearings are seized ( won't rotate ) they are of no value to the mower so you may as well take one apart and determine what's inside that may be needed to make it mow again. You may find what it needs is something very common and and very available.
> 
> If " they seem seized " means something else, let us know and I suspect someone will be willing to help.


I'm sorry I wasn't clear enough. The pullies are seized on the shaft and I cannot get the shaft assemblies apart to get the bearings out. I am worries about damaging the housing trying to get them apart and was hoping that if I do this I would be able to replace them. The bearings sound dry to me, although, the deck is still doing a pretty fair job of cutting down whatever I decide to drive over with it. i.e. 2ft tall grass, small willows and poplar that are growing out of place.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Do the spindles have any grease zerks on them? Sometimes they are under the deck.


----------

